

The World’s Most Profitable Company Ever Was Launched in My Grandma’s House - rmason
http://time.com/3688481/silicon-valley-apple-grandmother/

======
rmason
Case you've never visited in person here's the famous Apple garage:

[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Apple_Garage.jpg](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Apple_Garage.jpg)

